# To Tip or not to Tip



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Gentlemen - polling the audience here...

I typically try to do as much maintenance as I can myself 1) because it teaches me more about the boat/motor and 2) it's usually a bit more convenient. However, I recently brought my HB Pro down to Titusville and gave it to Paul to have some things done beyond my capabilities:

- Keel Guard install
- dual battery switch install (I lost a Tarpon in SC when the boat wouldn't start after running the livewell on the start battery for too long)
- Buff down oyster rash (was a guide boat before I bought it, so lots of battle scars)
- Swing tongue on ratlin trailer

Paul and the guys at Hell's Bay Boatworks did a great job, and I feel like I should tip, but not sure what's customary; and really the only guy who I know to tip would be Paul Payne, who did a great job managing it and getting everything done to the HB standard, but he more than likely didn't get his hands dirty (nothing against him - that's not his job). 

So just wondering: should I tip? If so, whom should I tip? 

Thanks for any advice. 

Best,
Tyler


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Tipping is so weird, the question you have can be applied to so many services: tattoo artist? Housekeeper? Barber? Dentist?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Agree with Yobata and give them a small Christmas bonus. At $100 an hour for factory service they already have their tip factored in.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Tipping is more for personal service or where tipping is built into the wage like wait staff. This is a fee for time and materials and tipping is really not appropriate. I'm in the automotive business and while gift cars around the holidays are not unheard of, tipping is pretty much non existent...nor is it expected. The holiday thing is really not that common other than for customers that have been doing business with you for a long time and have a good relationship. 
Word of mouth, internet ratings, repeat business, etc is worth way more than a few bucks now.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Working and owning an auto repair shop for 9 years we would get tips every so often. We were never built to need tips for wages. When we ever were given a tip we put it in the lunch fund. When we had enough for everybody we bought lunch. 

Working in a shop like that (same as the HB shop) we always felt grateful for whatever we got because we knew we helped out a customer. 

If you want to tip them a good suggestion would be to buy them lunch one day. They will appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

before moving to florida,i had a marine repair shop for over 20yrs.i had customers that would tip,give Christmas presents - such as shimano stella 20000,95qt icey tek,penn international 16vsx.
good,quality service is a very difficult thing to find - labor rates,these are what they are.training,anyone have an idea what attending a factory training class costs ? anyone know the cost of ABYC training/certifications ? shop insurance ? environmental insurance ? shop equipment/tools/trucks/trailers ? here's a shocking statistic - most automotive repair shops effectively "bill" 120% of their time,the average marine repair facility,that shop bills 40% of their time.

what I valued the most - a customer that would shake my hand and thank me,after they had picked up the boat and used it a few times.i had 1 "helper".
in the case of employees,giving the person who worked on your boat a $20 is never a bad move...


----------

